
You can’t copyright a cocktail, so what’s a creative bartender to do? - mplanchard
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/07/rum-and-ginger-everywhere-how-intellectual-property-plays-out-at-the-bar/
======
pseingatl
Trade secret. Confidential information. Trademark.

